# water heater switch



## sodman56 (Jun 4, 2010)

I just bought 2004 Fleetwood Pace Arrow 35G motorhome and I'm having a problem finding the switch for the hot water heater. If any one can tell. Please need your help soon. 
                                                             sodman56


----------



## vanole (Jun 4, 2010)

Re: water heater switch

I'm not sure about a Fleetwood location.  On a Monaco at least the two I've owned switch is near the bathroom vanity and the switch is illuminated/backlit in red.  (make sure you have water in the heater before throwing the switch)

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Re: water heater switch

I would look near the central panel ,, the one that shows the batt ,, grey ,, black and such status ,, on mine it is right below that,, it has a rocker switch ,, and a red light over it ,, when u switch it the red light comes on while it is lighting , then goes off when it is lit ,, hope this helps ,, and as jeff said ,, make sure the water heater is full before lighting  :approve:  
and welcome to the forums


----------



## Kirk (Jun 10, 2010)

Re: water heater switch

Are you looking for the one for propane, or for electric heat? If you have found the one for propane but can't find one for electric, it may well be that there is no electric heat.


----------

